# Willie - You Are Wrong Concerning Electric Sleeve Hitch



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie - You are wrong

Re: "He said that the new electric lift kit is very simple and does not connect to anything except the the upper and lower tab brackets."

Yes, in order to MOUNT it to the tractor it is attached to the upper and lower tab brackets in the rear. But, to run the mid mount (and front) lift system, another "thru bracket" is run from the rear to the mid-mount lift arms (mechanism) [similar to the bracket in the current closeout sleeve hitch. 

It's how you asked the question to the engineer Willie, plus common sense would dictate that $300 more than the manual 24535 sleeve hitch would get you much more than simply being limited to lifting rear attachments only.

Slow down my friend and read things twice.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT5000,
NONE of you know whether I'm wrong or not!
Nobody has the facts on this EXCEPT the manufacturer.....naturally. Certainly, nobody has this electric kit hooked up to the hitch that it's designed for, because THAT hitch has not even hit the stores. So, I don't know where you're coming from. I'm NOT saying you are wrong. It could be, that this new electric lift kit comes with enough gear to not only work with the new #24535 hitch(which is totally independent of any mid and front implements), but it also multi-tasks forward of the hitch plate. But, I don't think so. The photos do NOT reflect that the mounting and the location of the actuator is conducive to this muli-task. There is ANOTHER kit available that does what you are saying, but it mounts differently than the #24545.
I really don't want to discuss this further, because I am NOT in the least interested in inter-connecting anything aft of the hitch plate to anything forward of the hitch plate. If what you say is true, I'll simply purchase the actuator by itself, with the rocker switch, and fabricate the upper and lower tab brackets, and just do my own installation. This will cost me $195 for the actuator and the switch, from Bear Linear which is the manufacturer of the actuator that is used on the new Sears electric lift kit.
Right now, the local Sears experts(at the stores) are saying there is a possible typo in the photo text. I spoke to them this morning in trying to verify that my hitch will be here March 29. They are making phone calls and will attempt to get some diagrams of the components which are included in the kits. Also, they say that the price they show might be in error.
Perhaps what you should've said is that I might've gotten some errorneous information. I don't take kindly to being told I'm wrong, when all I've done is pass on information and opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok guys.. whats it gonna be?
This? :cheers: 

This? unchin: 

or This? :upyours:


its been kind of quiet around here so a good old fashioned knock down, drag em out fight is always fun...


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie:

You're WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. The #24535 is the manual lift arm sleeve hitch (independent from the center lift system) and handles rear attachments only.

2. The #24545 is the electric assist unit that MOUNTS in the rear (using the #24535 platform) and includes hardware to connect with the undermount lift arms. It is used to lift the rear, mid-mount and front attachments/

3. There is NO SUCH THING as AYP anymore, it's Electrolux Home Products.

In lieu of trying to rewrite the tune-up guide to the Space Shuttle and calling Mission Control to find out the relative thermal dynamics of an actuator why don't you drink a few doses of common sense before you write your prevailing annals of total confusion for all to suffer through on this forum. Yes, you're a smart guy but you remind me of someone that goes to Pep Boys to order a water pump for a '67 VW Bug.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

This one is not worth fighting about, I concede. I know exactly how I'm going to rig my electric sleeve hitch, and it ain't going to be like what anyone else thinks it is, or should be. What I need is more photo and computer experience, and I'm sure grateful for all the help I've received here on this forum.
Thanks again.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*On Being Wrong*

First of all let me say I have no Idea if Willie or 5000 is right or wrong. I do know that neither one is indifferent! Myself, I have been wrong too many times to even count, (just ask my wife).
GT 5000 are you normally an angry kind of guy? I have not seen such a full frontal attack since Justine Timberlake defiled the demure Janet Jackson. After all we are talking Garden Tractor parts here, right?


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

:ditto: these are only lawn mowers. no offence to anyone but the comment about the VW bug was funny. lol. 
mike-


----------

